# 06 Stang GTs and the 05 GTOs Limited???



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

I was looking at the 05 Stang Gt and The GTOs in the summer.I liked both Stang Gts and GtOs.....
Got the 2006 Stang Gt at INVOICE at $27,878,Sticker is $30,125...
I have seen The GTOs going for around INVOICE now..Thats a great deal.
Funny I know they made MANY stangs with a V6 
And for 2006 they are still Making many V6s but not many Gts...
I know the GTOs are Limited and the Stang Gts are also very Limited...
If i go to 30 Ford Dealers maybe 3 - 5 with have Stang GT or two,but all will have V6s all over the place.
Now if I go to a Pontiac Dealer I am sure many have GTOs in stock but then again I can be wrong because I have not been looking anymore.
I feel both cars are Limited and both cars are great autos.....JohnnyT arty:


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Use the Pontiac.com site to search for a potential GTO. You can look at the dealer inventory. You don't need to dig into the window sticker because the manuals transmissions GTOs are the ones that are a few hundred dollars less.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

There are plenty around here on L.I. I just paid 28K for mine.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

Very happy for you getting your GTO below invoice......Jt


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

uh, he got the stang. i'd be curious about the "limit" of the stang GTs. i think they're "hard to find" because of the "gotta have it" factor. i've seen LOTS of them on the streets and a couple at the track. they haven't done too well at the track.


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

I understand that the GTO's have been struggling a bit, too.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Sat in a Mustang yesterday while my Dad was checking out a Ford Fusion. What a piece of crap. Geez, that interior is a awful. Plastic, plastic and more plastic.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Sat in a Mustang yesterday while my Dad was checking out a Ford Fusion. What a piece of crap. Geez, that interior is a awful. Plastic, plastic and more plastic.


You forgot to mention the plastic trim for the plastic. Then there is the genuine plastic look accent pieces too. It's all of the same quality that made the Tempo the darling of the rental fleets. 
What did you think of the Fusion? I was pretty impressed with the one that i looked at.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

Yep the GTOs are very Limited........................
But then again Ford made mostly V6s and not may Gts...So all you see are mostly V6s and maybe a Gt....
yes you can find many 2006 Gts in Florida,Texas,Calif and maybe another state or two on dealer lots....But in the northeast and most other states you cannot find Stang Gts unless you want to pay over sticker........And what I have seen in the past there are GTOs still on dealer lots selling for under Invoice...
Both are great cars and the GTO is a bit more Rare the the stang Gt.....
If i didnot get my 2006 stang GT at invoice I am sure I would have got a great dealllll on a GTO right now................JohnnyT :seeya:


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> uh, he got the stang. i'd be curious about the "limit" of the stang GTs. i think they're "hard to find" because of the "gotta have it" factor. i've seen LOTS of them on the streets and a couple at the track. they haven't done too well at the track.


I honestly do not get it...400hp, six speed vs. 300hp 5 speed took a quick test drive and the choice was simple, the extra 100 hp LS2, six spd, independant rear suspension etc. for only a couple thousand more!!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> You forgot to mention the plastic trim for the plastic.


No kidding. Even with the so-called "upgrade" kit -- the interior looked terrible! Geez, those directional air vents in silver are one big joke. The seams from the injection molding stuck out like a sore thumb.

I will say the Mustangs are inexpensive, do go fast with aftermarket parts and are better looking than a stick in the eye on the outside -- but, geez, how anybody can get past that awful interior is beyond me.



fergyflyer said:


> What did you think of the Fusion?


A very solid, very impressive offering. I'm hoping that folks who typically buy Toyotas and Hondas give it chance. Ford seemed to get the launch of the F-150 off without a bunch of recalls like the Focus -- let's hope they do the same with this platform. 

Speaking of F-150s, saw a strippy 6 banger with a 5-speed. Rubber mat on the floor -- crank windows. Sticker? $20K. Sale price? $10,998. I was so tempted to write a check for one on the spot -- but my wife would've killed me. I have fond memories of bombing along in a big, stupid truck that you could simply hose out every once in a while (first "company car" when cleaning pools in college).

Also looked at the Mercury Milan and Lincoln Zephyr. The Mercury's silver tail lights seem weird to me. Just stick with red lenses from the factory and let the aftermarket make the cheesey silver stuff. The Lincoln Zephyr has the best interior of the bunch by far -- the steering wheel is particularly cool -- although the Lincoln corporate font for their gauges looks like it was inspired by the movie Logan's Run. They'd be better off gluing Alpha Bits to the dash.

You know, I don't know what Ford was thinking when they launched the Five Hundred. Such a great car -- except for that wheezy powerplant. The Fusion/Milan/Zephyr is a much smaller car -- and it has a more powerful version of the 3.0 six. It just doesn't figure.

Keep stopping by to chat. Would love to see some pics of the new ride when you get a chance.


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Sat in a Mustang yesterday Geez, that interior is a awful. Plastic, plastic and more plastic.



And the GTO is, what, all fine Corinthian leather and burled walnut?
Or carbon fiber and engine-turned aluminum?

Let he who is without sin....

slow


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

GTs are ok ... with the GTO you will definatly get more bang-for-the-buck .. personally the only mustang I would buy would be the Cobra R ... but thats just me....
The new dodges and mustangs are allmost identical interriors... bland .. tons of plastic..and made in taiwan "not being raciest"....
PS U could prolly stick a GT in a micro-wave and watch it turn into a puddle of goo.. =)... :willy: arty:


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

slowride said:


> And the GTO is, what, all fine Corinthian leather and burled walnut?
> Or carbon fiber and engine-turned aluminum?
> 
> Let he who is without sin....
> ...


I think the GTO offers excellant value, quality and performance, thats why I bought mine. Take a test drive that is what sold me. If you don't like the car or prefer the mustang, buy a mustang. Thats why they make cars in all shapes sizes and performance options. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say. My personal perception of the mustang is that it caters a little more to the female market and I think the sales numbers are very strong with that targeted group of buyers. The performance oriented buyer will see the added value offered in the GTO, LS2, M6 and independant rear suspension top the list.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

Yep i see the females driving the V6s,,But the males drive the Gts.......JohnnyT


----------

